# Another lidded box



## Skye (Jan 27, 2009)

Still a practice, but it's getting a little better. Still haven't gotten all the steps down, tools needed, etc. This is for my daughter's teacher's birthday. Lignum and ebony. It's maybe 6 inches tall:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 27, 2009)

Forget something?


----------



## Skye (Jan 27, 2009)

Is the pic not working? Hang on...


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 27, 2009)

Your daughter will surely become the 'teacher's pet' once you give her that gorgeous turning. That ebony finial is a great topper. Good stuff.


----------



## Skye (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks. The pic doesn't show it (luckily) but I'm a few hundredths off on the fit between the finial and the top. I keep forgetting to hollow out the top enough that I can reverse chuck it to smooth the transition between the two down. There's a few steps to making these, eventually I'll have them all down. Heh


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice design as well as choice of wood, Stunning!!


----------



## guts (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice,looks good all the way around,great job.


----------



## Mudder (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice Skye. Lidded boxes are very fun to make and they sell very well at craft shows and in galleries.


----------



## Skye (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, only bad thing is that it makes you want a larger lathe!  

Thanks guys!


----------



## marcruby (Jan 27, 2009)

That's quite an improvement!!

Marc


----------



## mick (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks great! What are you parting the top off with? All my parting tools are thicker and if I try I end up losing the pattern of the grain when I part the top off.

About the bigger lathe. I hear you! I've already checked on a spindle adapter to mount my Talon chuck to my ShopSmith, They want almost 70 buck for it....I guess I'll be turning smaller stuff for awhile.


----------



## hehndc (Jan 27, 2009)

I think it looks great.  The grain on the bottom matches well.  It projects like that I wish I made a parting tool out of an old reciprocating saw blade.

Steve


----------



## Skye (Jan 27, 2009)

mick said:


> Looks great! What are you parting the top off with? All my parting tools are thicker and if I try I end up losing the pattern of the grain when I part the top off.



Kinda like one of these, think it's something like a 3/32" (lots of vibration!)






I also made the tennon about the same width as the parting too, trying to remove as little as possible.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 27, 2009)

nice work skye, that is a huge improvement!


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 28, 2009)

Great work on your box!


----------



## Rcd567 (Feb 1, 2009)

Great piece!


----------



## bad (Feb 1, 2009)

My compliments Skye. That's some nice craftsmanship. You mentioned in one of your replies that you are a few thou. off between the finial and the top. I'm willing to bet that you're going to be the only one who will ever notice that.


----------



## BullDurham (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks good on this end, I like it.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice looking box Skye, real pretty wood.


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 1, 2009)

nice


----------



## Charles (Feb 3, 2009)

Love the box! Wish there was someone that could teach this around here. Would love to learn to do that!


----------



## patharris (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice Work Skye, was the Lignum easy t work with.  I love the contrast.

Pat


----------



## Skye (Feb 4, 2009)

It was surprisingly easy. Almost reminded me of olive in a way. I've only worked with it once in the past and it was in a pen and it was a lot more green colored... or at least it is now. Does it change color?

It seemed much more moist inside the blank than I thought it should, so I've got my fingers crossed that nothing nasty happens to it. I already gave it to my kid's teacher.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 4, 2009)

Skye,
Spectacular piece.. beautifully done.  (Sorry about the drool on it)

I did an unethical thing... :redface:
I copied your picture to my go-by files - as soon as I learn to do lidded boxes, I'm going to try one like yours... love the form.


----------



## Skye (Feb 4, 2009)

I didnt have any pics on hand, but at work I've got a bunch of pics of boxes people have made. Probably more for the finial ideas than anything else.


----------



## Neal Addy (Feb 4, 2009)

Beautiful work!


----------

